# Shocks vs Struts



## bkeasley (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok here is the deal... i live in an apartment complex for the time being that has a lot of speed bumps. I ALWAYS idle over them and i've never sped over them and i never hit any bumps fast in my car. But i replaced my struts all 4 of them back a little more than a year ago and they are already going bad again......

would something like in the following link last longer than struts? I never had to replace the shocks on my truck (i'm sure they were better quality and made to be ragged on) and i used to do a lot of off road driving in the boons where i'm from.

Does something like this last a lot longer than struts? I need lifespan dangit.

Koni Yellow Front and Rear Shocks: 02+ Nissan Sentra Spec V [8610.1409/80.2838] - $509.00 : HPAutoworks!, Your High Performance Auto Parts Solution


----------



## Mad A (Oct 27, 2006)

Were they stock struts, or aftermarket? I am also assuming you replaced them with brand new struts, not used ones. Lastely, what springs are you using.. if you are using aftermarket springs on stock struts, they will go bad pretty fast.



bkeasley said:


> Ok here is the deal... i live in an apartment complex for the time being that has a lot of speed bumps. I ALWAYS idle over them and i've never sped over them and i never hit any bumps fast in my car. But i replaced my struts all 4 of them back a little more than a year ago and they are already going bad again......
> 
> would something like in the following link last longer than struts? I never had to replace the shocks on my truck (i'm sure they were better quality and made to be ragged on) and i used to do a lot of off road driving in the boons where i'm from.
> 
> ...


----------



## bkeasley (Feb 2, 2004)

I replaced the struts with brand new Nissan struts and the springs are still stock springs.


----------

